# Monkey Prints Alternative



## Mike1765 (Sep 20, 2019)

I've been using Monkey Prints for their full color plastisol transfers but it seems they have decided to stop offering transfers. Looks like they will now transfer onto the shirt for you and send you the completed product. Ok fine, but I placed an order and that got cancelled. Tried calling them but get a message that they are no longer accepting calls.

Anyone know of a quality, alternative source for full color plastisol heat transfers around the same price? Ten 11x17 sheets were $100 and you could gang designs.

We've used 613 Originals for 1 color transfers.

Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

Transfer Express, Versatranz, Ace Trans Co, F&M Expressions


----------



## Mike1765 (Sep 20, 2019)

binki said:


> Transfer Express, Versatranz, Ace Trans Co, F&M Expressions


I did check out Versatranz because of all the great reviews on here but I'm a bit confused by their site. I think Versacolor is what I would be needing. I see their price chart says 10-14 sheets is $42.22. Does anyone know if that price is per sheet?

I'll check out your other suggestions. Thanks.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Mike1765 said:


> I I see their price chart says 10-14 sheets is $42.22. Does anyone know if that price is per sheet?


That is per transfer. 613originals has some reasonable priced full color transfers.

https://613originals.com/products/single-image-program-unlimited-color.asp

For 10ish transfers, have you considered direct to garment printing?


----------

